# new CT-2 vs. used C40



## hr1jeo (Apr 27, 2004)

This is my current dilema. I have an option to buy a used c40, 99-2000 in great condition or get a super deal on a new CT2 through a friend. The used C40 would save about $1k, but I have this lingering doubt (how sure can one be about a used frame). What do you guys think? How do the rides compare? How would you spend your $$? Thanks for advice. I'll post pictures once I decide and build.

PS - I have been riding a Bianchi Alloro (7005 Ultralight Aluminum) for the last 4 years and ready for an upgrade.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Ct2*

The CT2 with the new 1-1/8 front end will be much stiffer at the front, great for a racer but maybe too stiff for some. The C40 is a classic ride, with great handling. Either would be good --- If limited on $$$, I would get the C40 and put the $1k towards some Reynolds wheels or similar, which will make as big a difference as the frame, maybe more.


----------



## hr1jeo (Apr 27, 2004)

C50 said:


> The CT2 with the new 1-1/8 front end will be much stiffer at the front, great for a racer but maybe too stiff for some. The C40 is a classic ride, with great handling. Either would be good --- If limited on $$$, I would get the C40 and put the $1k towards some Reynolds wheels or similar, which will make as big a difference as the frame, maybe more.


Is there any major wieght savings between both? How about the feel of the materials? Geometry is the same I assume.


----------

